# Savage Model 93R17-FVSS and Sweet 17 Scope



## Bruz (Aug 7, 2006)

I traded for a Savage Model 93R17-FVSS a few days ago. I alos went to BPS and purchased a BSA Sweet 17 6x-18x to top it off for $119.99 on sale. I took it to the range today and the following are my results.

Savage 

The Savage functioned perfectly. The 60 degree bolt was especially nice with no feed problems from the Hornady VMax ammo. After my 10 shoot/clean break in rounds I was able to post average 5 shot groups of .492" at 100 yards!!! I have never owned ANY firearm that was this accurate out of the box. The heavy stainless barrel contributed to this fact I'm sure. I had one group that was .262" at 100...basically one ragged little hole. The squirrels and Yotes in Bama are in trouble.

BSA

Good scope for the money. The optics are adequate but as compared to the Swarovski and Zeiss that I am used to they pale by comparison. The ballistic compensator hasn't been tested yet as I was limited to 100 yards at CE but one of the gentlemen that I met there said that he can hit a soda can at 300 yards with his! The adjustments are much more precise than any other cope I've ever used in this price range....in fact they are better than my Swarovski. One click moves you exactly .25"....the first time...no bumping the scope needed.

All in all a great combination. I believe that I will be able to take critters from just about anywhere with this combination.


----------



## Nitro (Aug 7, 2006)

Bruz, 

I have the same setup with the addition of the Rifles Basix trigger. It is extremely accurate and fun to shoot.

One caution,  it is death on Crows, Squirrels, Ground hogs and other small varmints.  In my experience it is not an adequate Coyote gun. 

I have shot 6 with mine and recovered one. (Head shot at about 30 yards). The round is not reliable for Body shots on Coyotes. My friend in WA State and I lost 4 in one day.


----------



## Jorge (Aug 7, 2006)

Sounds good Bruz. I have a similar set up only I got the lower power scope. I wish I got the one you have. As far as the bullet drop compensation, I found that it worked pretty well. I was limited to 200 yards and found that the Savage was about 2.5" high at 200 when on the 200 yard mark on the dial. I will likely put a mark on the dial to let me know exactly where to dial for 200 and 300 (when I get a chance to shoot at 300).


----------



## Bruz (Aug 7, 2006)

agarr said:
			
		

> Bruz,
> 
> I have the same setup with the addition of the Rifles Basix trigger. It is extremely accurate and fun to shoot.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the information. I also have the trigger on the way and will limit my Coyote shots to head shots within a 100 yards.


----------



## Bruz (Aug 7, 2006)

Jorge said:
			
		

> Sounds good Bruz. I have a similar set up only I got the lower power scope. I wish I got the one you have. As far as the bullet drop compensation, I found that it worked pretty well. I was limited to 200 yards and found that the Savage was about 2.5" high at 200 when on the 200 yard mark on the dial. I will likely put a mark on the dial to let me know exactly where to dial for 200 and 300 (when I get a chance to shoot at 300).



The interesting thing was that when I bore sighted the scope it was exactly 1 turret revolution high. I moved the turret until I had a zero and then looked up and it was back at 100 on the turret. I then went to shoot and at 10 yards(just to make sure I was on paper) it was about 2.5" low and then I moved out to 100 and it was dead on. I am curious to see how it does at 200-300 yards myself.

Thanks for the input.


----------

